# Samick Master Max Riser???



## maxpowerpc2000 (Apr 5, 2010)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/samick-master-max-25-recurve-riser.html

Any info or pics?

Thankx


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Prototype has been around a while. You can see it in photos from last years world cup, used by Kim WJ.

Not sure if end product will be similar as prototype, as the proto looked like machined rather than forged and seemed to be anodized.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> as the proto looked like machined rather than forged and seemed to be anodized.


This would be an improvement IMO. Samick has always impressed me with their quality. My Samick Masters limbs quickly became one of my "go to" pairs of limbs when I really needed to shoot a good score, and having recently set up several Samick risers for fellow archers, they are well built and well designed.


----------



## bernardinifan (Dec 12, 2010)

Here you go  
its in Japanese but there is some pictures! It look very similar to the old master riser. 

http://www.nextarchery.jp/SHOP/MAX25-999.html


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i guess it's a more expensive process but i really can't understand why the top end korean risers are not anodized...

i can never get along with painted risers and don't even give them a second look....but that's just me..


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Forging and anodizing doesn't work together. Both have their pro's and con's. I quite like forged risers.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

zal said:


> Forging and anodizing doesn't work together. Both have their pro's and con's. I quite like forged risers.


I was not aware of that. I think I've seen many forged aluminum products anodized?

http://www.finishing.com/447/38.shtml


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

The japanese link clearly shows painted risers.


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

It depends of the manufacturing process. And white risers will always have to be painted, as you can't anodize true white.

I haven't had any problems shooting painted samick's, with them I hit the middle just as fine as with any anodized riser, if not better.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I think the detractor of painted risers is that you can chip the paint. Or, at least, that's how I feel about them.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Also didnt Samick have a bad name for paint chiping easily?


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

Samick also has a good name in making the best riser that's been ever made.

I don't get why people worry about chipped paint. I always feel uncomfortable with risers that aren't chipped and battered, they just haven't been used enough at that point.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I dunno about you, but I like to keep my equipment nice looking, in case I need to sell it.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Archery seems to attract O.C.D. people. 

Most top archers are using bows that have chipped paint, scratches, off-colored grip tape, mismatched fletching color/nock color etc. And that's because they know which things are important to worry about, and which are not. 

Hate to be brutal here, but IMO many folks worry far too much about the appearance of their equipment because they have given up on letting their shooting do the talkin'.

John


----------



## zal (May 1, 2007)

I have some risers and other items in pristine condition... in the cupboard as they aren't hitting the middle.

100% agree with John.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

While I don't really mind some surface damage to my equipment, as hwjchan said, I do like to keep it pristine to help resale value. Once something gets to a point though, I stop caring as much.


----------



## EBK (Sep 24, 2012)

A little off topic, but forged aluminum can be anodized for sure. Expensive race wheels are forged and anodized. The Sebastian Flute forged has a grey anodized model. I agree that if you are paying for a high end riser the paint quality or the finish should match the amount you pay. Yes a clean and pretty riser will not get you a better score, but the durability should be better as you may more?


----------

